# Somebody washed my oilskin coat



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Get to Tractor Supply or Walmart and buy several cans of water repellent spray in the shoe department...
In a ventilated area spray and let it absorb between applications...
Cover every single exterior part of it, criss-cross and pay very special attention to shoulders, top of back, seams...
Do many coats of spray...

When we get past hurricane season...
Find a dry cleaner and take it to them having them clean it and waterproof it again for you.
All is not lost...
It is a expense, years since I did my rain coat but it gives new life and a dry you underneath it.

Be safe, be careful in this upcoming storm.
There are several members in harms way, prepping again for another onslaught...
I feel for all of you and you have prayers of protection sent.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

The Driza Bone my DH bought a half a lifetime ago (25+ years ago) in AUS got a little moldy in the hot, humid weather here, so it needed a thorough cleaning. This also stripped all the wax/oil from the fabric. I got this https://www.amazon.com/Outback-Trad...855725&sprefix=oilskin,electronics,192&sr=8-2 for reproofing. Melted it in the microwave and then used a paintbrush to apply a layer. Then I used the hair dryer to "melt" it really into the fabric. It took probably a day to finish the whole coat and then I let it dry out at a warm place for a day. It is work intensive (and suddenly the coat got heavy again), but it kept me nice and dry in a torrential downpour, when I had to save the horses from the flooded pasture...
Yes, it is a lot of work, but in terms of rain protection it is hard to beat!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

ChieTheRider said:


> I bought a full length slicker off Ebay (why pay $200 when you can pay $50? :icon_rolleyes: ) and apparently, it was washed before it was sent to me. I'm a little irritated. The "oil" isn't in the oilskin anymore.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what to do with it. I need my raincoat this weekend as that hurricane comes through but no, it absorbs water now. Does anyone have some oilskin restoring tips? I ordered some reproofing wax stuff off amazon that you have to melt and then put on it. I'm probably going to use it for my hat too.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to contact the seller and question them as to why it was washed? If they sold it as waterproof that is false advertising. I understand you didn't pay full price for it, but still it wasn't what you expected.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Slightly off-topic, but I'm curious about these and have been looking for one. Unlikely I'll find one used in my size so I may end up buying new. Are they worth the price? What is the sizing like? Do they tend to fit big?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

@Acadianartist, considering how old DH's oilskin is and how it kept its functionality, I would say they are a long-term investment. With that in mind, the price isn't too bad.
I have no idea re sizing, but you don't want them snug. That will allow you to layer whatever is needed underneath. In addition, there is no stretch in the fabric (at least not in mine) - you want to be able to move!
I found a con after moving from the Alps to the Deep South: They are pretty heavy and warm even by themselves. Often too warm for the weather here.

But, if you wear one, you are covered chin to toe. They have straps that go around your leg, which keeps you covered while walking and riding, and they are big enough to keep your saddle dry.
I used to wear it in winter as well, just to keep my legs warm.
Oh, and if you ride a reactive horse that loses it when it hears the rustling of nylon jackets - this is a winner in that regard too!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

The only time oilskin should be washed (by hand not machine) is if it is extremely dirty. Otherwise it should only be brushed of when dry or rinsed with a hose and hung to dry. I have both a duster (rain gear mainly) but, nice if it is cold out and chaps. If they are washed it should be with a Woolite type soap suitable for wool products. If moldy from putting up without adequate drying it can be washed off with a mild vinegar solution. They can be rewaterproofed by using Duck Back Dressing available from Outback Trading Post on line. It can applied after heating up and making it an oil consistency then hung in the sun. My duster was available from Chicky's for $69 and is a Resistance brand and is currently on sale there now. I am very happy with it and it has kept me dry in a heavy rain. Follow the sizing chart and the fit is very good.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've had mine since the 80s and have recoiled if once. Haven't used it here as much as I did in other areas of the country - too hot and heavy for all but the worst weather. Tip to toe if you flip the collar and have your hat on.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> I've had mine since the 80s and have recoiled if once. Haven't used it here as much as I did in other areas of the country - too hot and heavy for all but the worst weather. Tip to toe if you flip the collar and have your hat on.


That's the only time I'll wear a hat with a brim. I look like an idiot but whatever, I'm dry. But those coats are great for when winter gets bad here because it's always so wet. They keep out wind and water incredibly. 

I have some oil stuff coming Saturday but it's in a bar? The half-pint was sold out. The directions are the same- heat the fabric in the sun or with the blow dryer, melt the oil/wax stuff, brush it on, then use the blow dryer again to kind of melt it into the fabric. Does that sound right? Someone said that after you've oiled it you can stick it in an old pillowcase and throw it in the laundry dryer for a bit. It sounds like that would work? but I'm honestly not sure and don't want to risk messing it up further.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You'd more risk damage to your dryer. Those are the steps. Hang in the sun or at least dry area that is low humidity.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've been working on proofing it. I oiled it yesterday but I don't think it was thorough enough. I tested it in the shower and could feel a bit of it coming through on the shoulders and it looked like the fabric was wet.  . So I'm going to do another layer when it's dry. Overall I was pretty dry though. That thing is amazing, I can only imagine how much protection it'll offer when I've got it waxed properly. 

I used the wax on a leather hat I got though and it worked well. I'm just going to sit and melt the wax into the coat with a hairdryer since there's no hot sun (or low-humidity areas) to treat it in.


----------

